# Elizabeth Warren’s embattled campaign: Cherokee tie found 5 generations ago



## cc3915

Desperately scrambling to validate Democrat Elizabeth Warren's Native American heritage amid questions about whether she used her minority status to further her career, the Harvard Law professor's campaign last night finally came up with what they claim is a Cherokee connection - her great-great-great-grandmother.
"She would be 1⁄32nd of Elizabeth Warren's total ancestry," noted genealogist Christopher Child said, referring to the candidate's great-great-great-grandmother, O.C. Sarah Smith, who is listed on an Oklahoma marriage certificate as Cherokee. Smith is an ancestor on Warren's mother's side, Child said.
The missing link comes after Warren's embattled campaign faced sharp questions about her Native American background in the wake of Herald stories that showed both Harvard Law School and Warren herself had touted her tribal lineage and claimed she was a member of a minority for years.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us..._found_5_generations_ago/srvc=home&position=1


----------



## HistoryHound

So far the evidence provided is flimsy at best. Anyone who has spent any time doing genealogy research knows you can't necessarily rely on a single document to prove or disprove anything. Especially if that document is not a first hand source for the person being referenced. I have spent years tracing family histories and it is amazing how many different names, birth dates, and nations of origin you can find for one person. Which is why a single document is usually not enough to prove anything. Add into it that they found this document because they were looking for a link to the Cherokee nation and you have the potential for tremendous errors in methodology. It's like an a good investigation, you don't come to a conclusion and then look for evidence to prove it. You look for evidence and then come to a conclusion based on that evidence.

But, let's just say that this is accurate and there is a document that shows she has an ancestor that may have been Cherokee. That still does not make it so. If you look at the guidelines for the Cherokee nation, she has to be able to prove that she had a blood ancestor who was listed on the Dawe's roll. If she can't do that; then, IMO she has no right proclaiming to be Cherokee because she can not prove that lineage. They will not even accept DNA evidence showing that an individual has DNA markers that link them to a native tribe.

Long story short as someone who has been told that I have Cherokee ancestors, I would never dream of using that to get a leg up on anything. One because I don't have any more proof than she does. Two, I am so far removed from the Trail of Tears and the injustices that were visited upon the members of every native American tribe that it would be disrespectful to my ancestors and their suffering to try to profit from it.


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> Long story short as someone who has been told that I have Cherokee ancestors, I would never dream of using that to get a leg up on anything.


Exactly....even if Warren had absolute, positive proof that she is 100% Native American from the Occupy sect of the Nowannajob tribe, how does that in any way make her more or less qualified to be a United States Senator?


----------



## HousingCop

*I visited Plymouth Plantation once. That makes me more of an Indian than her. Just sayin'........ HC *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I claim indian heritage because I watched Lone Ranger and Johnny Quest


----------



## CJIS

ABC News 
*Genealogist Finds Record of Warren's American-Indian Ancestry*
New York Times - ‎1 hour ago‎

BOSTON -- A genealogist in Boston said Tuesday that he had found evidence that Elizabeth Warren has an American Indian ancestor, a great-great-great grandmother listed as Cherokee on her son's 1894 marriage record.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I used to drive a Grand Cherokee. It had a hemi... And I can shoot a bow. Where do I sign for free Harvard loans?


----------



## HistoryHound

> Chris Child, *a genealogist with the New England Historic Genealogical Society*, said Tuesday that he had located an Oklahoma marriage application from 1894 listing Ms. Warren's great-great-great grandmother, O.C. Sarah Smith, as Cherokee. That would make Ms. Warren 1/32 Cherokee, he said. Mr. Child began looking into Ms. Warren's roots last week in response to news media requests.​




He's with the NEHGS, he should know that a second hand source doesn't prove anything. But, hey I guess it's easy to reach conclusions when you're looking at such an uncommon name as Smith.  I spent 6 months and countless hours chasing down the wrong family and the name wasn't even that common. You gotta love the Irish and Italians and the fact that every generation of every family has kids named after the same saints, Patrick, John, Joseph, Mary, Ann, etc.



> *Mr. Child said he was looking for more evidence of American Indians in Ms. Warren's family tree but that the research was complicated*. In a record from 1900, Ms. Warren's great-grandfather is identified as white but living in Cherokee Indian territory in Oklahoma, he said.​


No kidding. Of course it's complicated and frickin expensive and time consuming too if you're going to do it right.


----------



## Johnny Law

Hey, it worked for this guy!


----------



## Guest

Both sides of my family came to the United States from Scotland in the early 1920's, and that's about as far back as I care to go with my lineage. Whatever my great-grandparents, great-great-grandparents, etc. were doing in Scotland pre-1920 really doesn't interest me all that much.


----------



## LGriffin

My Aunt dug around hoping we were related to the Mashantucket Pequots, for obvious reasons, but it turned out to be the Chippewa...no cash.


----------



## Guest

I'm claiming membership in the Hekawi Tribe;


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> I'm claiming membership in the Hekawi Tribe;


*Chief Wild Eagle*: Hekawis very brave warriors, except for one thing... 
*Sergeant Morgan O'Rourke*: What's that? 
*Chief Wild Eagle*: We *faint* a lot.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> I'm claiming membership in the Hekawi Tribe;


We're the Fakawi......


----------



## Guest

BREAKING NEWS: Fox News is reporting that, in an unprecedented move, Elizabeth Warren took time away from her campaign to reassess and decided whether it's time to step out or move FORWARD (as Obama and Hitler like to say).

Apparently she's holding tight to her socialist agenda and she refuses to leave the race, so in her efforts to move forward she underwent a complete plastic surgery makeover.

Moments ago Geraldo Rivera broke in to the afternoon soaps, and he unveiled the new face of Elizabeth Warren, post-plastic surgery. She had a teardrop surgically and permanently implanted on her face. It's hard to tell if she's crying because she got caught in her lies, of if she's crying because she's upset over the state of affairs in this hell-hole of a state. She'll argue the latter, but I'm betting it's the former.

Anyway, here's your WARNING: she's even less pretty now than she was before, but here's the new and improved face of Elizabeth Warren: http://tinyurl.com/d82fzkq


----------



## HistoryHound

He's prettier.


----------



## Johnny Law

I remember that commercial from the 70's! If I remember correctly the Native American had a tear in his eye from pollution and litter. Was it Keep America Beautiful?

He'd be in histrionics now if he saw the way life is today.


----------



## 7costanza

Johnny Law said:


> I remember that commercial from the 70's! If I remember correctly the Native American had a tear in his eye from pollution and litter. Was it Keep America Beautiful?
> 
> He'd be in histrionics now if he saw the way life is today.


It was a Forestry commercial I believe and much like the Italian in the commercial shes a totally fugazzi.


----------



## Guest

I picked that picture on purpose because the actor, "Iron Eyes Cody," was later revealed to be just another Itallian guy (named Espera DeCorti) back in 1996.

Here's the ad that The Ad Council ran in the early 1970s: www.adcouncil.org/Our-Work/The-Classics/Pollution-Keep-America-Beautiful-Iron-Eyes-Cody

Here's some info on whether the SOB was a phony piece of crap, like Elizabeth Warren: www.snopes.com/movies/actors/ironeyes.

May this debacle be the "Curt Shilling Moment" that derailed Marsha's challenge of Scott Brown a couple of years ago. This phony piece of garbage, Elizabeth Warren, should move the hell back to Oklahoma. She disgusts me to my core.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> I remember that commercial from the 70's! If I remember correctly the Native American had a tear in his eye from pollution and litter.


Yup.....someone threw a bag containing French fries at his feet, then the camera panned up to show him with the tear in his eye.


----------



## HistoryHound

Jeepy said:


> I picked that picture on purpose because the actor, "Iron Eyes Cody," was later revealed to be just another Itallian guy (named Espera DeCorti) back in 1996.


How the heck did I miss that one? Oh well, that's what having little kids does I guess. I honestly don't remember much from the 90s that didn't revolve around them.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Yup.....someone threw a bag containing French fries at his feet, then the camera panned up to show him with the tear in his eye.


 I'd be crying at the waste of a bag of fries!


----------



## cc3915

*Warren: I used minority listing to share heritage*

Democratic Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren, fending off questions about whether she used her Native American heritage to advance her career, said today she enrolled herself as a minority in law school directories for nearly a decade because she hoped to meet other people with tribal roots.
"I listed myself in the directory in the hopes that it might mean that I would be invited to a luncheon, a group something that might happen with people who are like I am. Nothing like that ever happened, that was clearly not the use for it and so I stopped checking it off," said Warren.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po..._listing_to_make_friends/srvc=home&position=1


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Lies...


----------



## Foxy85

Brother SharkBait.....Welcome, new comer of Orange and White. You have been called forth to the summit of Wannahockalugi.... lmao its all I could think of.....its what having kids does to you I guess....


----------



## HistoryHound

cc3915 said:


> "I listed myself in the directory in the hopes that it might mean that I would be invited to a luncheon, a group something that might happen with people who are like I am.


Well then shouldn't she have just checked the box next to liberal asshole? I actually don't know what's more pathetic: checking off minority status for the sole purpose of getting a boost in your career or checking off minority status because you want someone to invite you to a free lunch.


----------



## SinePari

My ancestral Bukkake Nation has a great traditional ceremony to welcome its women into the tribe.


----------



## CJIS

She is so full of Shit you can smell her a mile away.


----------



## Dan Stark

Can't figure out how to embed vid...

edit: ooo... internet magic. It works off the link.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/05/08/Elizabeth-Warren-Ancestor-Trail-of-Tears

gets better and better 
But the most stunning discovery about the life of O.C. Sarah Smith Crawford is that her husband, Ms. Warren's great-great-great grandfather, was apparently a member of the Tennessee Militia who rounded up Cherokees from their family homes in the Southeastern United States and herded them into government-built stockades in what was then called Ross's Landing (now Chattanooga), Tennessee-the point of origin for the horrific Trail of Tears, which began in January, 1837.

This new information about Ms. Warren's true heritage came as a direct result of a lead provided to me by William Jacobson over at Legal Insurrection, who in turn had received the information from one of his readers. Jacobson, who has questioned Warren's explanation for her law faculty listing, calls this discovery "the ultimate and cruelest irony" of the Warren Cherokee saga.

Jonathan Crawford, O.C. Sarah Smith Crawford's husband and apparently Ms. Warren's great-great-great grandfather, served in the East Tennessee Mounted Infantry Volunteer Militia commanded by Brigadier General R. G. Dunlap from late 1835 to late 1836. While under Dunlap's command he was a member of Major William Lauderdale's Battalion, and Captain Richard E. Waterhouse's Company.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/05/08/Elizabeth-Warren-Ancestor-Trail-of-Tears
> 
> gets better and better
> But the most stunning discovery about the life of O.C. Sarah Smith Crawford is that her husband, Ms. Warren's great-great-great grandfather, was apparently a member of the Tennessee Militia who rounded up Cherokees from their family homes in the Southeastern United States and herded them into government-built stockades in what was then called Ross's Landing (now Chattanooga), Tennessee-the point of origin for the horrific Trail of Tears, which began in January, 1837.
> 
> This new information about Ms. Warren's true heritage came as a direct result of a lead provided to me by William Jacobson over at Legal Insurrection, who in turn had received the information from one of his readers. Jacobson, who has questioned Warren's explanation for her law faculty listing, calls this discovery "the ultimate and cruelest irony" of the Warren Cherokee saga.
> 
> Jonathan Crawford, O.C. Sarah Smith Crawford's husband and apparently Ms. Warren's great-great-great grandfather, served in the East Tennessee Mounted Infantry Volunteer Militia commanded by Brigadier General R. G. Dunlap from late 1835 to late 1836. While under Dunlap's command he was a member of Major William Lauderdale's Battalion, and Captain Richard E. Waterhouse's Company.


I absolutely love it when liberal douchebaggery blows up in their faces.


----------



## HistoryHound

Hey I just found a census that lists a woman who matches one of my grandmothers as black, so I guess I can claim double minority status. Oh wait, my grandmother wasn't black. But, I have a document that shows she could have been.


----------



## cc3915

*Elizabeth Warren went native at Penn, too*

Elizabeth Warren's tumultuous Senate campaign was back on defense yesterday over her purported Native American roots after documents showed that a second law school touted her minority status.
The University of Pennsylvania, where Warren worked from 1987 to 1994, listed her as a minority in a "Minority Equity Report." The report comes after Harvard Law School claimed Warren as a diversity hire in 1996.
Campaign officials, who have struggled to move beyond the issue, were forced once again to insist that Warren never used her lineage for personal gain as the scandal stretched into its second week.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...isted_warren_as_minority/srvc=home&position=2


----------



## 7costanza

Worst part is most progressives couldn't care less. Where are the Native Americans on this one? I feel if they came out with a strong stance it would help send this fraud Harvard spoonfed mouthpiece packing.


----------



## frapmpd24

The guys on Red Eye Radio (overnights on WRKO) are two solid conservatives. They could barely keep it together the other night reading Washington Post article that nicknamed her: "Fakeahontis."

When you're such a joke that word has spread as far as TX, it's time to rethink the campaign.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinePari

Yet another egghead from academia who's never accomplished anything and thinks she knows more than everyone else. You know what they say: if you can't DO it, TEACH it.


----------



## lofu

The sad, sad irony of this is none of it matters. We live in a state that reelected Ted Kennedy time and time again. Shes going to get a large number of votes because she has a (D) next to her name and because of that she stands a good chance of winning. Insane.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Elizabeth Warren's recipes sound familiar*








By Howie Carr
Saturday, May 19, 2012 - Updated 2 minutes ago

Elizabeth Warren, the fake Indian, has another problem with the Pow Wow Chow cookbook.
It seems that at least two of her "special recipes passed down through the Five Tribes families" are identical to ones from The *New York Times* [NYT] that were printed in 1979.
And they're not just from any eatery either - the recipes came from Le Pavillon, the fabulous French restaurant that domin-ated le haute cuisine in Man-- hattan from 1941 to 1966.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/co...s_recipes_sound_familiar/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Guest

frapmpd24 said:


> The guys on Red Eye Radio (overnights on WRKO) are two solid conservatives. They could barely keep it together the other night reading Washington Post article that nicknamed her: "Fakeahontis.


Michael Graham had a good one...."Faux-cahontis".


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sen. Brown Calls on Harvard To "Correct The Record" On Warren's Heritage*

BOSTON (AP) - U.S. Sen. Scott Brown is calling on Harvard University to "correct the record" after reporting for six years that it had a Native American among the top staff at its law school.
Brown said Friday the school may have violated federal guidelines by making the claim on mandated diversity statistics in an apparent reference to Democratic rival Elizabeth Warren.
Warren has said she wasn't aware Harvard was promoting her as Native American, but the Boston Globe reports the statistics are typically based on how employees describe themselves.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/05/...rd-to-correct-the-record-on-warrens-heritage/


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...ntified-as-woman-of-color-in-1993-publication*

*Elizabeth Warren, a "woman of color"? Typical liberal fraud........*


----------



## Guest

I am SO enjoying watching Warren squirm under all the media coverage of this. I listened today to her flat-out refusing to answer whether or not she falsified her applications to Penn and Harvard by listing herself as Native American. She launched into her canned speech about fighting for the middle class, blah, blah, and the reporter kept saying "You didn't answer my question".

The real fun is going to be during a debate when she's asked by a panelist and she HAS to answer.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> I am SO enjoying watching Warren squirm under all the media coverage of this. I listened today to her flat-out refusing to answer whether or not she falsified her applications to Penn and Harvard by listing herself as Native American. She launched into her canned speech about fighting for the middle class, blah, blah, and the reporter kept saying "You didn't answer my question".
> 
> The real fun is going to be during a debate when she's asked by a panelist and she HAS to answer.


Fox25's Sharman Sacchetti made it PAINFUL to watch her do the dick-dance for about 5 minutes and trying to "stay on message." Entertaining, but painful.


----------



## frapmpd24

Looks like her latest commercial, they have rolled out the SEIU, MTA, and IAFF hacks. The ad starts off with the dope saying "My fadder wuz a janidor too." Then the lady talking about Granny creating a new "consumer protection agency". Obviously another uninformed. voter. Just google "Consumer Protection Act", which was passed in the 60's, and you'll see how many agencies already exist to enforce the subsequent Acts which followed to address different issues and industries, (such as Telecommunications, 800 numbers, credit, etc). She just created more government that a qualified existing agency could be tasked with.

The lady with the blond hair lamenting about "the big banks, the institutions" any bets she's a teacher? The guy at the end of the commercial with the handlebar mustache - no doubt a firefighter. "Anyone want to make a couple bucks in a Granny Warren ad? She's promised to support us. Growing up on the reservation he can relate to us working stiffs." RIGHT... sure you can Fauxcohontis.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

If she gets dropped this soon Vicky Kennedy will step in and the libs will vote for her. Iam very content, even bordering on mastabutory glee watching this unfold. When your enemy is on fire don't shoot them, let em burn to a crsip.


----------



## Guest

I used to check off left handed as a minority. Never helped though, even though us lefties suffer the pains of trying to use sissors.


----------



## kwflatbed

I was watching a show on the history channel where one part of the Cherokee
nation claim that they are Jewish, their ancestors came to America before
Christopher Columbus.


----------



## Killjoy

> I was watching a show on the history channel where one part of the Cherokee
> nation claim that they are Jewish, their ancestors came to America before
> Christopher Columbus.


Let's not give Warren any more ideas.....oh wait, on second thought, let her tell everyone she's Jewish and let the dogs of war off their leash!


----------



## HistoryHound

I don't think it was specific to Cherokee, but I do recall watching something about native Americans originating from one of the lost tribes of Israel.

I just wish warren would cut the crap, stop hiding behind family legend and stop trying to convince people that she had no idea she was reported as a minority. Harvard didn't know her family legends and she clearly doesn't look anything other than white, so the only way for them to report her as a minority is if she told them she is one. She used her alleged Cherokee status with absolutely no evidence that she is Cherokee. If this doesn't highlight the flaws with affirmative action hiring and quotas; then, I don't know what does. I know I've said this before, but even if her claim is true she has no right to expect special treatment and advancement because of something that happened more than a 150 years ago. It's an insult to the people who really suffered to try and profit from it now.

We all have family stories and legends. Some of them are true, some of them are embellishments of the truth, and others are pure fantasy. I'm working with someone who claimed a link to the founding of West Point and some very prominent military figures. It's a great story, but a simple look at dates and historical events shows that at least half of the legend can't possibly be true. Sure it would be awesome if all our family legends were completely true and every one of us was related to a great general, a president, royalty or a famous explorer. Most of us had normal ancestors who did ordinary things which sometimes made them extraordinary people, but they weren't famous.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Honestly, I don't care what she claims, I wouldn't vote for her no matter what. She's a democrat and even though I've liked some democrats, I LIKE having a Republican represent Mass. DIVERSITY PEOPLE!!!!!!

Plus, I am SO SICK AND TIRED of seeing that 'concerned' face of hers. Have you noticed that in the ad that ends with her speaking to a girl of about 5, she has this look like she's talking to a 30 year old cancer patient and the girl is all smiles. THIS BROAD IS ABOUT A GENUINE AS A PONZI SCHEME!

VOTE SCOTT BROWN...just because he's real.


----------



## LGriffin

*Cherokees launch website targeting Elizabeth Warren over Native American heritage claims*

The latest wave in the ocean of controversy over Democratic U.S. Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren's heritage claims involves a group of Cherokees who have launched a website and Facebook group calling the Harvard Law School professor's claims of Native American lineage "harmful and offensive."
http://www.masslive.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/05/cherokees_start_website_target.html


----------



## firefighter39

I have been a career firefighter and union member for almost 30 years. During my career there have been many hard fought battles over affirmative action. Many a career and potential career of firefighters, police officers and other public servants have been effected - both positively and negatively by affirmative action.Through her actions, Elizabeth Warren has made a mockery of all of our struggles, victories and defeats. Regardless of which side of the affirmative action debate you are on, I hope all my brother and sister firefighters remember her disgraceful actions, escpecially when it comes time to endorse a candidate


----------



## cc3915

firefighter39 said:


> I have been a career firefighter and union member for almost 30 years. During my career there have been many hard fought battles over affirmative action. Many a career and potential career of firefighters, police officers and other public servants have been effected - both positively and negatively by affirmative action.Through her actions, Elizabeth Warren has made a mockery of all of our struggles, victories and defeats. Regardless of which side of the affirmative action debate you are on, I hope all my brother and sister firefighters remember her disgraceful actions, escpecially when it comes time to endorse a candidate


Well said, but you know as well as I that that there will be tons of public unions, even public safety unions who will endorse this woman just because she's a democrat.....and democrats are pro-union you know. Just like Deval Patrick is.


----------



## niteowl1970

Elizabeth is still trying to decide her campaign song. She has it down to these two.


----------



## Kilvinsky

ELIZABETH WARREN: Don't you DARE call her integrity into question, it just means you're MEAN!

Vote Warren; lies, 1/2 truths or misinformed claims should NOT stop the forces of liberalism!

Scott Brown Lies! But not with the same conviction...VOTE WARREN FOR OKLA..oh wait, MASSACHUSETTS!

THE VOTERS DON'T CARE, or so says the Governor...VOTE WARREN!

Elizabeth Warren; Flipping Houses is NOT Flip Flopping!

SENATOR ELIZABETH WARREN FOR SENATE-NOT for House, or houses or whatever.

The Consumer's Friend, Elizabeth Warren, a woman of inte........savy.

If You vote for Scott Brown, you'll essentially be SCALPING the Commonwealth, Vote Elizabeth Warren.

Lizzy Warren took a tomahawk and gave the voters 40 whacks. When she saw what she had done, Deval Patrick stepped in and said, "NO ONE CARES!"

"I am NOT a crock" Ted Kennedy on behalf of Elizabeth Warren on his Death bed. NO really, look it up!

Elizabeth Warren recently stated, clearly and for the record that, "I will defer to the Governor."

"My mother told me I should be Senator. That's good enough for me and it should be good enough for YOU too." Elizabeth Warren

"DON'T YOU JUDGE ME! But DO vote for me!" I'm Elizabeth Warren, I and Harvard approved this message.

"Scott Brown says 'HOW', well, as a Cherokee, I KNOW HOW!" I'm Elizabeth Warren and I approved this smoke signal.

"I have no need to keep my wig warm, this is my REAL hair........oh, what? Shit. Can we edit that out?" I'm Elizabeth Warren and I did NOT approve that message!

"We've been *lucky*, unlike Scott Brown who's a mean, money grubbing bastard. That's how he got HIS money! No really, ask my Mom." Elizabeth Warren

"My Father was a janitor. What? No, that's all I got. The rest is a cro...wait is this FUCKING MIC ON? YOU MOTHERFU" I'm Elizabeth Warren and FU&* YOU ALL....especially if you vot....IT'S STILL ON NUMBNUTS!


----------



## cc3915

*Elizabeth Warren's Birthday Gift From GOP: An Ancestry.com Account&#8230;.*

Massachusetts Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren turns 63 today, and among her birthday gifts is one she probably won't appreciate very much. She's in a tight race against the GOP incumbent, Scott Brown. The state's Republican party announced this morning that it is gifting Warren, a Harvard Law professor, with a complimentary account at ancestry.com.
"Since Professor Warren has failed to come up with any evidence supporting her claims to Native American ancestry, we thought this Ancestry.com account would make the perfect birthday gift," said Massachusetts Republican Party executive director Nate Little in a statement.
Warren has come under fire in recent months for identifying herself as Native American in law school directories based on a blood line that she said goes far back, though there has not yet been primary documentation to back up her claim.
The Warren campaign did not immediately respond to ABC News's request for comment.

http://weaselzippers.us/2012/06/22/elizabeth-warrens-birthday-gift-from-gop-an-ancestry-com-account/​


----------



## Guest

Well played, Massachusetts Republican Party.


----------



## kwflatbed

*New questions swirl around Warren's ancestry claims *

A recently unearthed death certificate is raising new questions about U.S. Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren's claims of Native American heritage.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/N...ims/-/9848766/15378346/-/7mvrmqz/-/index.html​


----------



## Dan Stark

Why is the media calling this 'Questions' about her heritage? I think it's pretty clear for anyone that breaths oxygen.


----------



## Johnny Law

I'm not turning Democrat, but this is really starting to become a dead horse issue for me. I get it, she lied, let's move on now.


----------



## HistoryHound

I'm just pissed now because of all the free research she's getting, not to mention the free $155 subscription to Ancestry. You have any idea how much it would cost me to get the same level of research?  In all seriousness though, she's not going to admit that she lied no matter how much evidence is stacked up to prove it.


----------



## Kilvinsky

There's no such thing as negative publicity, unless you want to talk about this issue. Yeah, it is being beaten to death, but the only reason I'm enjoying it is because, as HH said, she'll go to her grave admitting NOTHING. And if she can't come clean on such a basically trivial issue (that could have had monumental consequences if discovered when originally making the claim-i.e. FRAUD) how in hell can we put any faith in her when something BIG in the ethics realm comes along?

As has been said plenty of times, it's really NOT A BIG DEAL, just either say it was a mistake or prove it isn't. THEN we can let the whole thing die and go away.


----------

